# This is sad



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I have only just heard about this and am totally gutted for the family of this much loved pet............RIP TED YOU BEAUTIFUL BOY .

A family has been left distraught after their beloved pet dog was ripped apart in a children&#8217;s play park leaving it with fatal injuries reminiscent of &#8220;a horror film.&#8221;

Two pit-bull-type Dogs mauled 11-year-old English springer spaniel, Ted, while he was being walked by his 16-year-old owner Lucinda McGrath in Lund Park, Keighley .

The teenager also needed hospital treatment to bruising and swelling on her hand when one of the dogs turned on her as she attempted to keep the dogs from savaging her pet.

Her dad James McGrath, 47, said: &#8220;I ran down to the park to find my 16-year-old daughter stroking my dog while trying to hold his stomach and intestines in because they had just been ripped out.

&#8220;Someone had put a sheet over my dog. I lifted up the sheet and it was just horrendous. It was like something out of a special effects horror film.&#8221;

Mr McGrath said a woman had been walking the two bull terriers in Lund Park when one slipped its lead and began attacking the spaniel. The other then joined in the vicious mauling.

Their owner and a man believed to be her husband tried unsuccessfully to pull the dogs away from Ted together with Miss McGrath, who was bitten on the hand and was later taken to hospital for a tetanus injection.
As Miss McGrath comforted her dying pet, the woman went to her home in Mannville Grove, to tell Mr McGrath about the tragedy.

He said: &#8220;She said &#8216;my dogs have attacked your dog&#8217; and I said &#8216;how bad is it?&#8217; She just looked down, so I knew it was serious.&#8221;

Following the attack the dogs were taken away from the scene and Mr McGrath, his daughter and partner wrapped up their pet in a sheet and rushed him 11 miles to PDSA vets off Wakefield Road, Bradford, to have him put down.

An emotional Mr McGrath said he was angry that Ted had been put through unnecessary suffering after the attack, which happened at about 4.30pm on Sunday, because there is no on-call emergency vet service in Keighley.

He said: &#8220;It is absolutely disgusting that a town the size of Keighley does not have a vet available. It is unbelievable that we had to drive all the way to Bradford with my dog covered in blood. If I had known I would have strangled him myself to stop him suffering.&#8221;

He also said that his daughter&#8217;s iPod Nano &#8211; a birthday present &#8211; had also fallen out of her pocket during the ordeal.

He believes the iPod, which is purple with blue headphones, was later picked up by a youth who was among a group of Asian youths who &#8220;stood by and watched&#8221; his pet getting mauled.

&#8220;When we got in the car to take the dog to the vets, one of them has walked up and picked it up,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It had sentimental value because it was a birthday present. I would appeal to the local Asian community leaders of these people&#8217;s parents that if they find their son comes home with a new purple iPod to urge them to hand it in to the police.&#8221;

A West Yorkshire Police spokesman said the dogs would be assessed to find out whether they are a banned breed under the Dangerous Dogs Act.

He said: &#8220;We were called at 6.22pm on Sunday to reports of a dog attack in Lund Park, Keighley. Two pit-bull-type dogs are reported to have fatally wounded another dog and bit its 16-year-old female owner. She was taken to hospital for treatment to a minor hand injury.

&#8220;The owner of the two dogs has been identified and Neighbourhood Police Teams are currently investigating the incident.&#8221;



I have also heard that the 2 dogs have been removed to police kennels while they try to find out what cross they are........


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

This is so tragic and un-necessary. 
With dogs like these, you can not entirely trust them, a muzzle should be in place! Okay, not all dogs like these are savages but there is a small % which are aggressive.

Okay, the owner showed the courage to own up that it was her dogs who instigated the atrocious attack but will probably pay the price for it if her dogs are pts. These dogs are now a threat to the public.  This is also something that her and her possible OH are going to have to live with.

My sincere thoughts and condolences to this family - I cannot begin to think what they are going through. 

R.I.P. Ted xx

My sister in law lives near here, in Morley and uses the same vet. Her reaction is the same as the owner - for the size of the town it is totally ludicrous!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So very sad to read this

RIP TED X


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Ted and his Family. What a terrible thing to happen.
I feel so sorry for this family. Seeing their pet being mauled and left suffering is something that will be very hard to live with.
Certain dogs should be muzzled.
As for not having out of hours vets then I would be writing to the local MP and notifying RSPCA and other groups.

R.I.P Dear Ted. Run freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## claire louise (Jul 31, 2012)

so sorry to here about ted.It wiil big a big loss to the family so sorry


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Heart breaking to read - however will the family that are living this nightmare cope? My thoughts are with them all and hope there is some justice for this poor dog.RIP


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

that is so tragic and sad, and the fact the i pad was stolen makes it even more sick. R.I.P Ted


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

R.I.P ted.x

I just do not get why more people don't muzzle their dogs. It is obvious to an owner if their dog will not get on with others, therefore should be muzzled. If a dog has to be kept on a lead due to dog aggression it should have a muzzle too just in case it slips its lead, regardless of breed. As soon as my Sash showed the fainest signs of becoming agressive around other dogs (due to an early experience with an asbo staff) I got her a muzzle. Thankfully, she has gotten over that due to careful socialisation with friendly dogs but it just sickens me to think that such awful things can be avoided so simply.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

im so sorry to read this about Ted R.I.P , This is truly horrific for the family especially the young giel my heart goes out to you,


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

So sad for anyone to experience let alone a young girl.

RIP Ted. Run free x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

dreamlandspas said:


> As a matter of fact, I shocked when i studied you written story. It had become very wrong for your family. But it is the wish of god, You can do nothing for this. It is certain rule for this universe. So don,t worry. God is with you for ever.
> a sauna


What????? It is not the wish of God! It is irresponsible owners with dangerous dogs!


----------

